# What does the number on the scale mean to you?



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bruce made a comment in another thread that he doesn't get romantically involved with anyone under 300 lbs and I recently had an interaction with a guy that said he wouldn't date anyone not 500.

So, my question is, is the number on the scale of any kind of significance to you? As a FA, or FFA, would you only date a person that weighed a specific amount?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 19, 2006)

To me a number on a scale is nothing...it's what I feel about the person. There's no way in a million years I'm going to weigh potential dates like trying to get admission to fair ground rides.

I mean for sure I love the curves on a lady but it's more than that. Beauty is something that comes from the inside and shines through out into the open through personality, body language, dress, conversation. I've just found the more curvacious ladies have that beauty I'm looking for - be they 200 lbs, or 400lbs. When I meet someone the question of the dial position on the scales just isn't anywhere near my mind.

Sorry to get all emotional on you guys...


----------



## Mini (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't mean shit to me, personally. It's a number. It changes. The person stays the same regardless.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> Don't mean shit to me, personally. It's a number. It changes. The person stays the same regardless.



Damn it! How can you say everything I meant in three sentences....


----------



## Ryan (Feb 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> So, my question is, is the number on the scale of any kind of significance to you? As a FA, or FFA, would you only date a person that weighed a specific amount?



I really don't care if she weighs 100 pounds or 400 pounds. There are things far more important to me than weight when looking for the right woman.


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 19, 2006)

The number on the scale doesnt mean anything to me personally. My boyfriend is over 300 and I love ever inch of him, but that doesn't mean that I wouldn't feel the same if he weighed more or less. There has to be more to a relationship than just the physical or it isn't going to work.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, the number on the scale does mean SOMETHING to me. To me, personally, the bigger the better. But, I can't exactly give a specific number. I have not had enough experience with any other BBW/SSBBW to know the "difference" (other than seeing random women of course).

I disagree with Mini though. The number can change, so can the person. I've witnessed that numberous times. *shrug* People grow out of their old habbits/ways I suppose. I recently found out one person who's about 1000 times nastier than she used to be. Evil wrench... (yes, I know it's wench)

I have not yet experience being with someone where the number drops yet though, so I don't know how I'll feel or what I'll do at that point. I'm scared of it happening, and what I might feel, but who knows.

I will openly admit that I will not date anyone who is not a BBW/SSBBW, as I am not attracted, at all, to smaller women. Breasts are great, large breasts are fantastic, but the whole kitten-kaboodle needs to be there for me. I would openly admit as well that, the more a woman is confident about herself, the better it would be for her man (e.g. me) to love her as well. I am not willingly going to stay in a relationship based on the womans weight though. That's just.. insane...


On the same argument, love is blind....
Who knows what can happen... to anybody.


----------



## Zoom (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't have a scale. Why should I? Even if I were a BHM with BMI, I would still think it was BS.


----------



## TNT (Feb 19, 2006)

Nukbers mean nothing to me.. especially since I can not find a scale that will weigh my big ass. So I say I am 450ish... seems to work.


----------



## leighcy (Feb 19, 2006)

No scale here, either. I don't have any desire to have one. I know what size clothes I wear and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2006)

I was just really curious because like I said..I've had several interactions with guys who were intent upon dating a person a particular weight..and it absolutely baffled me


----------



## leighcy (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree with you on that point! I don't really understand the need for someone to weigh within a certain range before they'll even look at you. I just find it shallow. I don't care what the person I'm with weighs. I'm only interested in who they are as a person. I guess I expect other people to be the same way, and am usually highly disappointed when that's not the case at all.


----------



## Mini (Feb 19, 2006)

HailToTheKing said:


> Damn it! How can you say everything I meant in three sentences....



I'm nothing if not concise.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I was just really curious because like I said..I've had several interactions with guys who were intent upon dating a person a particular weight..and it absolutely baffled me



I think there are two camps - guys who are number obsessed (they definately exist, no explanation other than just that... they want the number there) and the other camp of guys who want the weight because of the size they FEEL it represents. 

Most of these second group guys would meet you in person and say something "wow, you're bigger than I thought you'd be" which basically cracks up to "you're cute and hot, and in my mind 420 wasn't that big" (hapens to me frequently, I tend to photograph thinner than I am). I find that most of these guys don't have a lot of total experience with BBW/SSBBW... like they've not really met any, but talked to one who seemed the right size and she was 500lbs, or they dated one girl and she happened to be 450 and it was just right for them. 

They just get stuck on what they think that number represents and not all the variables of fat girl sizing.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> "wow, you're bigger than I thought you'd be" which basically cracks up to "you're cute and hot, and in my mind 420 wasn't that big"



That's happened to me several times..a guy I had a relationship actually mentioned it one time..becuase I made the mistake of asking what the thought when he first met me..and he said "You're a little bit bigger than I would have hoped." Dumbass me, this was before I knew anything about self acceptance, just kinda frowned and when on about my day.

I just want a guy to look at me and go."Wow she's fat..and hot..I want to get to know her," without following it up with asking how much I weigh and then asking if I'd be willing to gain or loose to fit a specific number.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> That's happened to me several times..a guy I had a relationship actually mentioned it one time..becuase I made the mistake of asking what the thought when he first met me..and he said "You're a little bit bigger than I would have hoped." Dumbass me, this was before I knew anything about self acceptance, just kinda frowned and when on about my day.
> 
> I just want a guy to look at me and go."Wow she's fat..and hot..I want to get to know her," without following it up with asking how much I weigh and then asking if I'd be willing to gain or loose to fit a specific number.



LOL... yeah, well, good luck on the last wish.  Wouldn't we all like that!!  

As for the first, God, I'm sorry... that's a jerk right there. But that's not quite what I meant. Usually what they say means "you're even better than I thought!!"  LOL.... You'll probably get that one day... no worries.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Usually what they say means "you're even better than I thought!!"  LOL.... You'll probably get that one day... no worries.




From your lips to God's ears chica


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I just want a guy to look at me and go."Wow she's fat..and hot..I want to get to know her,"



You're telling me that the above comment wouldn't be followed up with a smack of any sort? (In general, not just if it was said directly to you)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> You're telling me that the above comment wouldn't be followed up with a smack of any sort? (In general, not just if it was said directly to you)


No, it wouldn't be followed with a smack. I have no issues with the word fat. I prefer fat to bbw, ssbbw, chubby, fluffy..any of those words that somehow try to sugar coat the obvious. I"M FAT!!! I like being called fat, I like a guy to talk about my fat..I like a guy to tell me how my fat feels..I LIKE THE WORD FAT!! LOl


----------



## djewell (Feb 20, 2006)

I live in a world where women are required to cover their hair, elbows and knees, at least. It's called _tzinius_, or modesty. It has taught me one thing: beauty is on the inside, the soul! Not the body. 150 lbs or 1500, it means nothing if you don't have a beautiful soul.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 20, 2006)

djewell said:


> I live in a world where women are required to cover their ...elbows ... at least.




Poor Ned, he would just curl up in a ball and rock himself to death.


----------



## djewell (Feb 20, 2006)

Well B"H (praise G-d) he's not an orthodox jew


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 20, 2006)

Several years ago I met for lunch with one of the lovely ladies from here while she was in London. She seemed quite keen for me to say whe looked bigger than in her photos, in fact she prompted me to say it as soon as we met


----------



## Rina (Feb 20, 2006)

True FAs terrify me. I just feel for the most part they have such an obsession with numbers and fat. When they contact me they always ask how lusciously fat are you, how much do you weigh, tell me your measurements, slowly, slowly... I just have visions of some guy jerking off to my stretch marks and cellulite and I'm TOTALLY turned off by that. I've never understood why some women feel so flattered to be the object of men's sexual fetish as though that validates their self worth. Unfortunately (and I realize this is the wrong board to be verbalizing this) alot of fat women have completely enabled men to walk around objectifying women. I realize that fat is such a sexual issue for some men - just look at the pay board to see that so when a man asks me to describe my fat body, I equate that to another asking a slim woman (perhaps on first contact) to describe her vagina. IMAGINE? "Hi, my name is Rob and I just saw your picture. WHere do you live? How long have you been on this board? How is the weather down there? Great. Please describe your vagina to me... do you have big lips? How much pubic hair do you have? Are your nipples brown or pink?"... and so on... and I'm sorry but its totally degrading and inappropriate.

Having said that, I am a 300lbs+ woman and I love the idea that there are men who are attracted to Big women. I would love to date a man who loved me and valued me and who found my size sexy. I would love to walk around naked in a room and have a man totally aroused by my body - who loved my weight. I just think there should be ettiquette and decorum. I don't sleep with a man on the first date - or second - or third, and I certainly don't cyber with them on first contact by discussing my rolls.

Rina


----------



## Jane (Feb 20, 2006)

Zoom said:


> I don't have a scale. Why should I? Even if I were a BHM with BMI, I would still think it was BS.


Zoom, I think I'm in love.

My answer would be what's a scale? What number?


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I really don't care if she weighs 100 pounds or 400 pounds. There are things far more important to me than weight when looking for the right woman.



like favorite books and movies and nascar, we know, we know.


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2006)

djewell said:


> I live in a world where women are required to cover their hair, elbows and knees, at least. It's called _tzinius_, or modesty. It has taught me one thing: beauty is on the inside, the soul! Not the body. 150 lbs or 1500, it means nothing if you don't have a beautiful soul.



Shit. well, I'm out then!


----------



## NFA (Feb 20, 2006)

Man, the knee jerk reaction is out in force. You know, for a site devoted to a specific physical attraction, there is a great eagerness among some to disavow that. While I have little patience for the numeric fetish some so-called FA's practice, that is little justification for disclaiming any value for sexual attraction. I find little romantic in the notion of being with a woman "inspite of" her body. How is that so much more enlightened than being with a woman "inspite of" her personality. Both are picking and choosing what you consider acceptable in your romantic companion as if they were some kind of buffet. One ought not be shamed for seeking someone who you are attracted to on all levels. I see little to admire in martyring yourself by proving your "enlightenment" by dating someone "anyway". I certainly would feel quite offended and disenchanted to be on the receiving end of such an attitude. "I really like your soul, so I'll put up with what I have to look at." Gee, thanks. Hadn't you ever heard of multi-tasking?

The numbers are of little use to me. I certainly see nothing to be attracted to in numbers. From personal experience, I know a range I seem to be most attracted to, but I've also seen myself quite attracted to women well outside both ends of that range. Indeed, with the vibrant diversity of fat bodies, mere numbers say so little I'm puzzled that anyone would put much faith in them.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 20, 2006)

Rina said:


> True FAs terrify me. I just feel for the most part they have such an obsession with numbers and fat. When they contact me they always ask how lusciously fat are you, how much do you weigh, tell me your measurements, slowly, slowly... I just have visions of some guy jerking off to my stretch marks and cellulite and I'm TOTALLY turned off by that. I've never understood why some women feel so flattered to be the object of men's sexual fetish as though that validates their self worth. Unfortunately (and I realize this is the wrong board to be verbalizing this) alot of fat women have completely enabled men to walk around objectifying women. I realize that fat is such a sexual issue for some men - just look at the pay board to see that so when a man asks me to describe my fat body, I equate that to another asking a slim woman (perhaps on first contact) to describe her vagina. IMAGINE? "Hi, my name is Rob and I just saw your picture. WHere do you live? How long have you been on this board? How is the weather down there? Great. Please describe your vagina to me... do you have big lips? How much pubic hair do you have? Are your nipples brown or pink?"... and so on... and I'm sorry but its totally degrading and inappropriate.
> 
> Having said that, I am a 300lbs+ woman and I love the idea that there are men who are attracted to Big women. I would love to date a man who loved me and valued me and who found my size sexy. I would love to walk around naked in a room and have a man totally aroused by my body - who loved my weight. I just think there should be ettiquette and decorum. I don't sleep with a man on the first date - or second - or third, and I certainly don't cyber with them on first contact by discussing my rolls.
> 
> Rina


Okay, speaking as a True FA, I think I have to defend myself a bit here... well, not defend, clearify some things.

Chasing numbers, I think is shallow. Women weighting X lbs, cars going X fast, house costing X amount, etc. I think its just a gloating number so the shallow people can build themselves up.
For me, as long as a woman is squishy, I'm good. 

Well, I ask you what's wrong with being so in love with a woman in every way that you get 110% of your sexual desire from her? I seriously can't see a guy with that at home ever concider cheating!

I can definatly see your point on how you don't want to give out detail descriptions of your body to every smuck on the internet. If I was in your shoes, I know I wouldn't as well! I totally agree with you that those guys are weird (Or just teenagers following their dicks around)
I woman's beauty comes from who she is. The body is just the icing and cherry on top!  

Again, with your last paragraph, I agree with you. My g/f and I are actually waiting until marriage before having sex, and I'm so looking forward to it!  Sex looses all of its wonder when it becomes a hobby with random people. If a guy is ever getting too horny for you, just point at his dick and laugh. that'll set him straight (or limp, which ever way you want to look at it)


----------



## Vince (Feb 20, 2006)

While many women show no interest in numbers they are there whether we like it or not. Some guys like to know. Most women don't want to know and almost all of them don't want anyone else to know. Women might tell you their bra size and many who wear large cup sizes seem to be proud of their assets. Few seem to want to reveal how big their hips and thighs are. So there is this natural reserve that exists among women and I suppose most of those numbers are secret just as age is. It is seldom polite to enquire how old someone is. The older the woman, the less polite it seems to be! I suppose no one wants to be old. Likewise, few women are proud of being really fat or heavy. To be classified as being supersized is hardly anything for most fat women to be proud about. 

I have accepted long ago that fat women are seldom pleased that a man fancies them for their size. That is a guaranteed way not to be accepted by most fat women. The gals on this site vary a lot in their self-acceptance. Most women here do not or will not post photos showing their figures. That really is peculiar because the other women and all the men will accept large women. If women cannot accept their own size then they are never going to be able to show anyone else. Self acceptance often leads to size acceptance.

The admirers are a strange group. They also vary in degree of obession about fatness. Some men like large women but will date average sized women. At the other extreme are admirers who prefer to date only supersized women. I honestly think size admiring is a preference that can evolve. A guy can go from liking a full figure to prefering really large ladies. There are guys who actually pay fat women to sit on them! I guess they want an indelible impression made by cellulite on their faces! 

It is clear that admirers hope that fat women will appreciate that some men do fancy them. The sad truth is many fat women are repulsed by guys who are ga-ga about something they detest. Most women are horrified if their legs are lumpy and huge. Most admirers get turned on by bulging thighs, butts and bellies. That is the way most are wired. That some of these guys can vocalize their preferences might be bizarre but not a perversion. I suppose the intelligent admirer might repress most of those 'fetish' thoughts and concentrate on personality when talking to interesting fat women. 

The bottom line is that an admirer has to assess who he is talking to and adjust his discussions accordingly. I think one myth that exists about fat women is that they all must be lovely on the inside. If only that were true! Some large women are sweeties and others leave much to be desired! 

The attitudes that women have about their bodies are very difficult to change. Even if you date a ssbbw you might keep getting resistance about disclosures re weight and size. It is possibe to get some information then nothing further no matter how long you date them and how much you talk about size acceptance. Some will let you take photos and many will not. Same goes for sending photos on line.

If admirers go to a function like NAAFA or those BBW dances then it is clear that many will be attracted to various women but lo and behold they will be diverted if someone appears who is similar to the woman he is with but bigger! Most bbw seem to get overlooked at those functions and the supersized gals reign. 

There is a concern that is seldom discussed on this forum re admirers. If this preference exists and is hardwired then we have a source of a problem that might be universal. If it is the fatness and shape that attracts admirers it is clear that similar or larger shapes will also be attractive. It will then be difficult for admirers to target a specific fat woman because he will want many of them if not all of them! Admirers might always be tempted by other fat women. Some large women know this and prefer a man who does not fancy their fatness. Why? Well, if they ever lost that fatness what about the love the admirer is supposed to have? They rightly believe that size and shape are imperative for some admirers and that makes some women feel uneasy and insecure. 

If the admirers have a really strong preference and insist on dating only supersize women then these guys are the ones who might be the least able to be loyal. The one thing that surprises me about those BBW dances and on line divas or whatever you want to call those well-known large women. How come they can have websites, go to dances, and remain single year after year and year? I wonder. I guess some admirers feel why take one when you can have the whole candy store!


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 21, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I was just really curious because like I said..I've had several interactions with guys who were intent upon dating a person a particular weight..and it absolutely baffled me



I am puzzled by it, too. Not in the obvious way, mind you, but for the same reason that some people confound me who are 'statistics nuts' with sports, e.g. Baseball, Hockey, etc. People like this *AREN'T* FA's, they're fetishists and there's a world of difference between the two. It's not my thing but if that's what makes them happy... I wish they'd act a little more circumspect about the way they bring the subject up during the course of a conversation. It poisons the well for other guys. 

The scale means little or nothing, it's what my eyes tell me that's important. Yes I have a general guide-line for what I like and have arrived at parameters of what'd work or wont. That's not only human nature but it's also self-awareness. Some women are too big for me as I don't generate enough torque to satisfy a woman over 450 lbs and tend to shy away from the prospect of a physical relationship with one, think of it like someone who could be called ,'logistically undesirable', so too would someone outside my parameters. The same holds to the lower side of the window of opportunity so that if a woman is well under, say 300 lbs, the physical arousal wouldn't fulminate and believe me that simple fact of life tore my heart out, once, long ago. It seems that the romantics were dead wrong, sex isn't only in your head. If it doesn't feel right in a tactile sense, it's not going to work. That's not shallow, it's pragmatism. 

I have always explained, (Which is rare and usually to strangers, BTW.), liking fat girls within the argument that being a FA is a sexual preference not a fetish. I could no more bed a woman that's 120 lbs than I could screw an Airedale. It's not me, plain and simple. A range narrowed down from years of exhaustive, (Oh! The sacrifices we make for Science!), research to somewhere between 300 and 450 pounds, isn't the nonsense of some 18 year-old kid extrapolating possible compatability from pictures he's seen on the internet. Far from it. The numbers aren't arbitrary or those of the uninformed and I know what goes where and what I'm most comfortable with.


----------



## Satsurou (Feb 21, 2006)

The number on the scale a plus to me, but just that. I mean, my girlfriend is a BBW, but as I've said hundreds of times, if she loose weight, I wouldn't leave her. I think that anyone that pays that much attention to the outside (doesn't matter if it's for the thin gals or for BBWs or SSBBWs) is mostly interested in sex and not in a serious relationship. I mean, of course in a healthy and serious relationship must exist sex, but there are other things as well. I mean, there must be, or it won't last.


----------



## Vince (Feb 21, 2006)

Bodyweight and measurements mean far more to women than they do to men. Most women are acutely aware of their size and how clothes fit them. It really is rare to find a larger woman who will tell you her weight. You even have to work hard to find out clothes sizes. 

It is true that some admirers have this thing about wanting ever larger women. I suppose some of this is curiosity and some is an evolution of desire. If you like big legs then you might fancy even bigger legs. How do you know if they are bigger? Well, you measure them. Thus numbers can easily invade the vocabulary of admirers. We have to allow that bodyweight and size is related to height. So a 300 pound woman who is 5 feet tall might have the same measurements as a much taller woman who is 400 pounds. 

I have to confess that I have always been interested in numbers. As a bodybuilder we always strived to build ever larger muscles. We have no reservation to tell others how much we weigh or how big are muscles are. It is all part of the game. Women don't seem to have anywhere near the same interest in getting larger. Oh, there are a few feedees who celebrate gaining. Most women are not happy about gaining more weight and size. If you watch that TV program about the Biggest Loser you will notice that fat people do not like being weighed and even less other people knowing how much they weigh. I can report that women who weigh over 400 will resist all efforts to get them on a scale. Nope, it cannot be done. It doesn't matter if they are cluey about size acceptance. They won't let you weigh them. It is one thing for them to know but quite another for anyone else to know. Even love cannot bridge that decision! 

It is amusing that some on line sites that cater to admirers do in fact specify how big the gals are. They mention things like 96 inch hips and 600 pounds. Amazing numbers for sure. These sites are generating interest in the extreme shapes and sizes that men will pay to see. It is easy for these men to want their women to approach the gals they see on those sites. Numbers might not make a relationship but they can make a woman more attractive to some men. I think the admirers have just as much trouble being accepted for who they are. If they seem odd then that is another reason many stay in the closet.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 21, 2006)

Vince said:


> It really is rare to find a larger woman who will tell you her weight. You even have to work hard to find out clothes sizes.



_Prima Face_, this first statement is total BS.

(I don't do things like this normally but some of this drivel leads me to believe that either Vince is clueless as a FA, (And at over 60 I doubt there would be very much hope for him to learn what it is he's doing wrong and remedy the situation), or that he's a troll. I'm putting my money on him being a troll, BTW.)




Vince said:


> I have to confess that I have always been interested in numbers. As a *bodybuilder* we always strived to build ever larger muscles... If you watch that TV program about the Biggest Loser you will notice that fat people do not like being weighed and even less other people knowing how much they weigh. *I can report that women who weigh over 400 will resist all efforts to get them on a scale. Nope, it cannot be done. It doesn't matter if they are cluey about size acceptance. They won't let you weigh them. It is one thing for them to know but quite another for anyone else to know. Even love cannot bridge that decision*!




Bodybuilder? Right.... Then again... You actually do fit the profile of someone who's in love with themself. You can't seem to get enough self-adulation as shown by your posts. And I love this nonsense at the end of this paragraph where it's impossible to get a fat girl on a scale. You gotta work up to things buddy. First get one to come home with you then see where it goes from there. I've never had much of a problem with women and scales. Also, 'Biggest Loser'-TV show? Everything you see on TV is bull. You believe the propaganda you see on the lobotomy box then it's your own fault you're miserable.




Vince said:


> It is amusing that some on line sites that cater to admirers do in fact specify how big the gals are. They mention things like 96 inch hips and 600 pounds. Amazing numbers for sure. These sites are generating interest in the extreme shapes and sizes that men will pay to see. It is easy for these men to want their women to approach the gals they see on those sites... *I think the admirers have just as much trouble being accepted for who they are. If they seem odd then that is another reason many stay in the closet. *



So you're saying here that the pay sites, with their, (As you call them), amazing claims, are the reason for a man's eyes to wander? A bad book never ruined a good child, Vinny-Boy, that's sloppy thinking. By that reasoning, if I'm run over in the street, I should sue Ford Motor Corporation? _Caveat Emptor_, let the buyer beware. If you or someone else settles for other than what you want and are dis-satisfied then why do you claim it's a web site's fault? *Look at what YOU made me do!!* And if a BBW web site jumped off the Brooklyn Bridge, you'd go too???

Stay in the closet? Maybe in OZ but not in the real world. If you are being ostracized it's not for any predilection for fat girls. It's because you're a caustic and smarmy malcontent and people see through your manipulative veneer and see you for what you truly are, not what you pretend to be.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> It's because you're a caustic and smarmy malcontent and people see through your manipulative veneer and see you for what you truly are, not what you pretend to be.



Remind me again -- who's the bad guy here? Did you enjoy getting that shot in, Eric? I've read through Vince's responses in this thread a few times, and I don't see anything remotely deserving of such a nasty dig. If he offends you to the point of bringing out your own capability for cruelty, why not just put him on ignore? 

Make no mistake, I'm not defending Vince. I've seen more than I need to recently, and I've formed my own opinion about people who deserve a thread skim (or complete skip). 

Vince is not the only bully here. Cruelty is what it is, no matter who is slinging it.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 21, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> If he offends you to the point of bringing out your own capability for cruelty, why not just put him on ignore?



You're right. Done and done. However I don't believe in bottling up my feelings either and make no apologies for my choice of words to Vince but do express regret that it may have offended you, a dis-interested third party.:bow: That was not my intent.:doh: He wrote what he feels and so too did I. I don't believe it is it right that trolls are to be embraced or given the same amount of respect as someone who through either naivete or innocence asks an embarassing question from a position of honesty. Slience is a fertilizer for trolls


----------



## Vince (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, the guys sure are friendly around here.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 21, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> I could no more bed a woman that's 120 lbs than I could screw an Airedale. It's not me, plain and simple. A range narrowed down from years of exhaustive, (Oh! The sacrifices we make for Science!).



UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## Shyly (Feb 21, 2006)

The last scale I was on was made by Marilyn Wann and is a "Yay!" Scale. She turns them various kinds of hot pink - some with ruffles, feathers, silver shiny bonga balls, lace, etc - and pastes over all the numbers with different positive descriptions. As of my last "Yay!"ing at the NAAFA convention in August, I was lovable. I'm cool with that. I wouldn't mind being uber sexy or delectably delicious, either, though.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> like favorite books and movies and nascar, we know, we know.



Yes, I am more concerned with compatibility than I am with weight or whether or not other guys think she is "hot".


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 21, 2006)

Rina said:


> Unfortunately (and I realize this is the wrong board to be verbalizing this) alot of fat women have completely enabled men to walk around objectifying women.



All women, no matter what size or skin color are objectified by men. It's been going on for centuries and will continue. Here is my question, if you were a thin woman, would you be turned off if a man commented on your tight abs, or your bouncy, perky breasts? 

It's interesting that you used the word fetish and true fa in the same post.
I think there is a huge difference, and I know a lot of FAs will agree and bbw's too, between a FA and a person who has a fat fetish. It isn't fair to group the two together and it really isn't fair to say that all of them objectify women. Do we not objectify men? Did you not have pages from Teen beat on your wall when you were a girl? It's the same concept. I will agree that it gets tiring when a man begins a conversation with "what's your stats?" But you can't let that turn you off from all FAs.

That's my 2 cents


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm surprised that you, Rina, compared describing your fat on your body to a thin woman describing her vagina (I'm not pointing fingers!!). I would like to assume that ALL women (well..... with extreme circumstances, not ALL) have vaginas, therefor comparind a fat woman describing her vagina and a thing woman describing her vagina would relate more. I'm just stating what I think (as it is a descussion board). I found your post very very interesting and respectful. Towards yourself! That's a good way to look at it all.
But, as far as I know, FA's are attracted to fat woman by the amount of fat, the size and shape, all in general. The size of the breasts, or the stomach, or the hips, or the butt. Whereas, a man (or woman... lol) who likes skinny woman would be attracted to, the flat stomach, the hourglass hip shape, the "apple bottom", and the large/medium/small breasts. All of my co-workers like skinny women, and they all look for those... the flat stomach (which, OBVIOUSLY isn't my opinion), the hourglass hip shape (which is nice, if it's many times larger), the apple bottom (which is also nice, just many times larger), and the large breasts (small for my boss)... which I love large breasts.
I would be more comfortable comparing those.
But I very highly commend you for your attitude towards respecting yourself. 

And, as to Vince's comment about it being hard to have a big woman actually admit her weight, why is it that many, many woman on these boards have already revealed their weight? I would think that large women who like themselves that way would be HAPPY to admit their weight. Afterall, it is just a number (obviously not in all instances). Just as age is just a number. It's all in the perception of the teller/hearer.
(I have yet to read too many of Vince's posts to have any sort of negative image to the point where I meant the above paragraph as any sort of attack *shrug*)

I have yet to be attracted to a number. I'd much rather touch the real thing, and feel how big the woman is, rather than have fun imagining what the number would be. Afterall, two different woman who weigh 300 pounds can be proportioned COMPLETELY different.
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 22, 2006)

I can definatly agree with Vince on a lot of points. I can see where he is right. However, no woman has the exact same body and thinks about it differently then everyone else. That's a given.
So there's no way that someone can give an example that will cover all fronts.

There are some BBWs that think their body is discusting, and won't go out in anything that isn't overly loose. And then there are BBWs like Shyly here that show off their big body like it was a work of art!  

..... I forgot where I was going with this post..... oops


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 22, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I have yet to be attracted to a number. I'd much rather touch the real thing, and feel how big the woman is, rather than have fun imagining what the number would be. Afterall, two different woman who weigh 300 pounds can be proportioned COMPLETELY different.
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



I totally agree. The only use I could posibly have for a number is to make sure she's not a twig. But, just stating the lbs doesn't mean anything. Look at the Hourglass, Apple, and Pear shaped bodies. Very different. Also height from short to tall has a major inpact on the lbs and what they're for (fat, muscles, bones etc).

Chasing perticular numbers isn't just objectifying women, its also stupid and doesn't work because there are more factors then just what the scale says.


----------



## Vince (Feb 22, 2006)

As some of you guys gain more experience you might see where I am coming from. I know two women who are about or over 400 pounds. Does it matter to me if they are 399 or 450? Nope. However, I still would like to know. Why? Who cares? I like to do Sudoku and that makes no sense whatever.

Well, folks, these ladies just will not hop on a scale. Nope. They absolutely refuse to do that. They resist all arguments and persuasion. When someone resists doing this for over 10 years I guess that answer is, NO! 

Why do we want to know how cold it is? Or how hot? Or how fast we are going? Or our IQ. Just numbers, right? For some reason we like to know something is a round number. In cricket they make a big deal about scoring 100. If you score 99 it is very disappointing. We also have a problem in countries where 400 pounds equals 182 kg. Hardly a round number. 441 pounds equals 200 kg, a nicer round number. Now, where is that scale?

Fishermen like to know how big their fish are. The heavier the better. Hunters prize big antlers. 

So, I guess, admirers prize big gals with the statistics to go with that. I can tell you that 44 inch thighs are an amazing sight. H cups worth making an ass of yourself. And so it goes, the hapless admirers who are almost detested by most fat women. Hey, those admirer-accepting Sheilas on this site are nice but probably as rare as hens teeth. That being said the vast majority of large women will respond if you treat them like a lady. I think the admirer vocabulary and excitement is best left in the closet. No matter how long you know some fat women you are never going to change their minds if they truly do not like being really fat. I accept and respect this. Most of the time, anyway!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 22, 2006)

Vince said:


> As some of you guys gain more experience you might see where I am coming from. I know two women who are about or over 400 pounds. Does it matter to me if they are 399 or 450? Nope. However, I still would like to know. Why? Who cares? I like to do Sudoku and that makes no sense whatever.
> 
> Well, folks, these ladies just will not hop on a scale. Nope. They absolutely refuse to do that. They resist all arguments and persuasion. When someone resists doing this for over 10 years I guess that answer is, NO!
> 
> ...



Vince, I'd be horrified by the kind of attention you're talking about here. I'm not questioning you, or your motives, because I don't know you (and I like to keep an open mind - or at least try to). But what I'm reading sounds more like fetishism to me. I can understand the comparisons that you use above, but I don't think that the analogies are appropriate. You're talking about things (weather, games, sports) ... and then about people. Sure, I want to be seen as attractive & desirable - but I'd be really creeped out by someone who focused exclusively on one thing about my body, rather than the sum total of who I am. 

That may have something to do with why you find women resisting disclosure of their weight & measurements. Women who are exclusively interested in casual sex & who are turned on by fetishism would be more willing to provide that kind of information. For the rest of us, I don't think that the resistance you highlight has as much to do with self-esteem as you are suggesting.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 22, 2006)

As I would imagine, you can only speak from the experience of knowing the particular women that you do. You cannot speak for all women. MisticalMisty, like the amazing lady that she is, openly admits that she likes to be called fat, because, it's just the truth. What's better to hear, in anyone's point of view, than the truth?

I have personally changed a womans mind from going from wanting to get the Gastric Bypass surgery to liking the 34-size body that she's in. It's all a matter of self-gratification, self-esteem, and the knowledge that there is no such thing as "perfect". A woman who likes being fat, and is not at all ashamed of it, I would imagine that they wouldn't hesitate to step on the scale.

It's all a matter of the perception. You, Vince, obviously like big women. Brad Pitt, obviously, does not. A woman who likes Brad Pitt is going to want to be skinny. A woman who likes you is not going to be concerned about being skinny.


Everytime I post on this board, I'm reminded how many good personalities I've read about so far. HOOAH for the fat women liking themselves!

*EDIT:* _TraciJo67's post got out before I even saw it, so, if you're not aware, my post is a reply to Vince's. (For those of you who have him ignored, sorry to be confusing.)_


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 22, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> As I would imagine, you can only speak from the experience of knowing the particular women that you do. You cannot speak for all women. MisticalMisty, like the amazing lady that she is, openly admits that she likes to be called fat, because, it's just the truth. What's better to hear, in anyone's point of view, than the truth?
> 
> I have personally changed a womans mind from going from wanting to get the Gastric Bypass surgery to liking the 34-size body that she's in. It's all a matter of self-gratification, self-esteem, and the knowledge that there is no such thing as "perfect". A woman who likes being fat, and is not at all ashamed of it, I would imagine that they wouldn't hesitate to step on the scale.
> 
> ...



Chimpi, if you are responding to me, I think you misunderstood my intent.

I am not suggesting that fat women don't like themselves, or that they shouldn't. I think that most of the women here are gorgeous, period. But appearance doesn't have anything whatsoever to do with resistance to fetishism. 

I'm not suggesting that a fetish is unappealing, either. What I was trying to say is that people who are interested in meaningful relationships will often resist the single-minded pursuit of someone who is apparently attracted only to one aspect of who they are.

Would you appreciate the attention of a woman whom you knew was only interested in you because you make a lot of money? Probably, if all you were after was a roll in the hay


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 22, 2006)

lol, I knew that was gonna happen. That's why I editted to say it was in reply to Vince.  Sorry for the confusion. You replied faster than me.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 22, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> lol, I knew that was gonna happen. That's why I editted to say it was in reply to Vince.  Sorry for the confusion. You replied faster than me.



Well, I've got fast typing fingers, and days upon days stretched out in front of me with nothin' to do. It's a dangerous combination :doh:


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 23, 2006)

I have to admit personally that amount a woman weighs means nothing to me... and though I refrain from asking, it always sparks my curiosity to know... simply because I cannot look at a woman and figure out how much she weighs. I can't look at a woman and confidently say, "She looks about 350 pounds." I don't know how weight necessarily translates into body shape or size. It just surprises me that people have a number range of weight for women that they like... especially since physical attraction is such a VISUAL thing. I could easily look at two women who weigh 400 pounds, and be physically attracted to one and not the other. I don't see the significance in the number... any thoughts?


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Yes, I am more concerned with compatibility than I am with weight or whether or not other guys think she is "hot".


well, that's crazy talk, ryan.


----------



## Vince (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, TraciJo, you debate reasonably. Let us discuss this business of what a man is attracted to in women. Let us suppose for this discussion that it is true that ALL big women are beautiful on the inside. Heck, why not be generous. Now, which big, beautiful on the inside woman would I or anyone else choose? Is it that some have a fetish while other men are okay? 

I have a guy at my gym who fancies women with big breasts. He doesn't go with any woman not DD or bigger. Good for him. Is that a fetish? Well, who cares that is his business and I can appreciate his choice. Is he objectifying women? Probably. So what, it doesn't bother me and if the women who go with him don't like it they can find someone else.

Is liking a pearshaped woman a fetish? Well, the word fetish usually doesn't apply to bodyshape. It was originally applied to objects. Shoes, and that sort of thing. Somehow it got hijacked to apply to bodysize, weight, cup size and so on. Would we argue that a man has a disorder if he insists on going with what is conventionally described as a woman with a beautiful face? Is going with a tall model a fetish? This argument will soon be reduced to absurdities because it has no substance.

Last Saturday at the singles party I met a petite woman who was about 4 feet 10 tall. She had an average figure with no visible fat or big boobs or big legs. She was very attractive and had a fun personality. I really liked her. Now are you going to accuse me of having a fetish for short women? 

That I fancy some women who have huge legs and weigh over 400 pounds is but another choice that I have. I am the originator of the Jeri fan club and proudly so. She is a very nice person, too. Heck, I could care less how big her butt is. However, I was attracted to her in the first place because she had that magnificent behind. 

I know that talking about bodyshapes and sizes on this forum might be not what many want to hear about. Those who are not pearshaped hardly need to hear that someone fancies those and not the apples and peaches. Well, guess what? Some gals here like young fellas and others tolerate older guys. So what? Do some have a fetish for young guys? I think that word shouldn't be used in size acceptance because it paints admirers as being perverted or having a disorder. We have argued long and hard for the admirer preference and hardly need to defend it on this board. 

If someone fancies 500 pound women I can understand that. No big deal to me. I accept all preferences.


----------



## Vince (Feb 23, 2006)

There are some women who hang around gyms and fancy guys with big muscles. These women want the biggest guy and feel proud to be going with the current Mr whatever city they are in. Is that a fetish? Naw, just that some gals like muscles and some don't. Hey, how come there are so many skinny guys at the BBW dances? Do BBWs have a fetish for skinny men?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 23, 2006)

Jes said:


> well, that's crazy talk, ryan.



That must be why I'm still single. Either that or the midget that's attached to the right side of my face.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 23, 2006)

Vince said:


> Well, TraciJo, you debate reasonably. Let us discuss this business of what a man is attracted to in women. Let us suppose for this discussion that it is true that ALL big women are beautiful on the inside. Heck, why not be generous. Now, which big, beautiful on the inside woman would I or anyone else choose? Is it that some have a fetish while other men are okay?




Hi, Vince - 
Just to clarify: I don't know if you have a fetish or just a strong preference; in either event, it is certainly your business. I don't think there is anything wrong with either state of mind. I'm really not being judgmental - at least, that's not how I want to come across, because I truly don't think there's a thing in the world wrong with fetishes (unless they are harmful or exploitive of others). 

What I was trying to convey was that, in my experience, women who are seeking relationships (serious or otherwise) are not going to be drawn to men who are *only* interested in them because they have a lovely pear-shaped fat ass  In fact (again, in my experience), most of them would be distinctly turned *off* by a single-minded fetishist. 

The only reason that I've participated in this thread thus far (aside from boredom) is that you seemed puzzled that more women wouldn't share their weight & measurements with you, and you attributed much of that to shame on their part. I just don't think that's the reason for your lack of success in that area, Vince.


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I'm surprised that you, Rina, compared describing your fat on your body to a thin woman describing her vagina (I'm not pointing fingers!!). I.




I actually think Rina makes a compelling argument here. I'd need to think through the arc of the polemic more fully, but I think it's a spot on in some ways. Thumbs up to the Rin-ster!


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 23, 2006)

Well objectifying women isn't right. We all agree on that, yes? It doesnt' matter what fetish you have or not, if you just use a woman as a sex doll, then that's definatlly wrong.

I think the point that Vince was trying to make before is that guys think in numbers. its easier for us to concive something if there's a number attacted to it.

_Since Vince gave some object examples, which TraciJo67 wasn't thrilled about, I'll give some human examples_

I ran X km in Y minutes. I can benchpress x lbs. My son got x% on his math test. My wife weights x lbs. I've been awake for x hours.

Now, I don't agree with asking a woman up front. I think its rude and uncalled for. 
If I'm dating her, I would like to know, but its not manditory.
I'm a FA, I would just like to know basically how much Fat I'm Admiring.

And even if you just have a small fetish for fat, knowing exactly how heavy she is when she sits on you, really makes the experience a lot better!

You could make your man work for it too ladies. Only tell him your weight after he takes you out on a nice date or something!  Make him work for it!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

On guys, anyway, muscle comes into the equation. I once heard that muscle is denser than fat. Didn't Ronald Reagan say that after a physical where everyone goofed on the fact that he weighed 202 lbs?


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> On guys, anyway, muscle comes into the equation. I once heard that muscle is denser than fat. Didn't Ronald Reagan say that after a physical where everyone goofed on the fact that he weighed 202 lbs?



Remember how, when he had that rectal surgery, because it was performed at a military hospital, and so he got a military doctor, it was a REAR ADMIRAL who did the operation?

I'M STILL LAUGHING ABOUT THAT.

i'm like a 12 year old boy, and I hijacked this thread. But not for long.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 24, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> On guys, anyway, muscle comes into the equation. I once heard that muscle is denser than fat. Didn't Ronald Reagan say that after a physical where everyone goofed on the fact that he weighed 202 lbs?



Muscle is actually farily dense. it will sink in water. Fat on the other hand is not dense at all and will float on water.

So even with that, if we look at the 2 extremes.

Let's say we have 2 women who weight 300lbs and are both 5'6" tall.
One has an hour glass shaped and is mostly muscle
the other has an apple shaped body and is mostly fat.

The 2nd woman would seem to be twice as big as the second one even though they weigh the same.

Chasing numbers is stupid, period.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 24, 2006)

I haven't steped on a scale sence my last hockey physical.. the only one I have in the house is from before I was born.. I'm only 165lbs and I'm sure steping on it would completely shatter the old plastic...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 26, 2006)

The number on the scale means the weight that I am on the moment I step on the scale. Really dosent change me much.


----------



## The Weatherman (Feb 27, 2006)

Personally, it IS a bit of a turn-on for me to know a gal's weight. But before I get vilified, I have 2 things to say: 1) I didn't choose for that to be one of my sexual idiosyncracies, kinks, if you will. 2) It's really not a big deal, and if a woman doesn't want to divulge, I won't press her. I probably won't even ask her unless she asks a question like, "what are some of your sexual fantasies?" or whatever.

The point is that everyone has fantasies; everyone can envision in their minds the perfect sexual experience. But if it ever happened in real life, it would be purely sexual, and nothing else. And when an experience is purely sexual, a whole lot of other great things are missing. My personal opinion is that anyone who complains about the "duties of love"--you know, actually caring about what your partner thinks and feels, being faithful, etc.--cannot possibly be in love. I remember reading Philip Roth's "I Married a Communist," and one of the main characters said that part of the excitement of marriage is the monogamy. If you think monogamy isn't exciting, then marriage is just not for you.

The same thing goes for relationships. If you think the emotional and physical needs of your partner are not exciting, if it doesn't give you a pleasure that is even sweeter in some way than your ultimate purely sexual fantasy, then you probably aren't in a good relationship.

I know this has been longwinded, but in summary, a lot of women do find it kind of offensive and intrusive to be bluntly asked for weights and measurements, or even to be asked at all, but if you really care about one of those women, refraining from asking should be its own reward.


----------



## Donna (Feb 27, 2006)

The number on the scale is like the age on your driver's license....really has no meaning unless you or someone else ascribes a meaning to it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 27, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> Personally, it IS a bit of a turn-on for me to know a gal's weight. But before I get vilified, I have 2 things to say: 1) I didn't choose for that to be one of my sexual idiosyncracies, kinks, if you will. 2) It's really not a big deal, and if a woman doesn't want to divulge, I won't press her. I probably won't even ask her unless she asks a question like, "what are some of your sexual fantasies?" or whatever.
> 
> The point is that everyone has fantasies; everyone can envision in their minds the perfect sexual experience. But if it ever happened in real life, it would be purely sexual, and nothing else. And when an experience is purely sexual, a whole lot of other great things are missing. My personal opinion is that anyone who complains about the "duties of love"--you know, actually caring about what your partner thinks and feels, being faithful, etc.--cannot possibly be in love. I remember reading Philip Roth's "I Married a Communist," and one of the main characters said that part of the excitement of marriage is the monogamy. If you think monogamy isn't exciting, then marriage is just not for you.
> 
> ...




no vilification from me...the whole reason behind the post was a guy being persistent that if I was to date him..I had to stay or gain to a specific weight. So, that got me thinking as to what other fa's feel about the subject of their adoration's weight.

You're post was very well written!


----------



## vix (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm about 220lbs which doesn't sound too much, but I am also only 4"10. So I actually look more like 350lbs.

Going by numbers would give you no idea to what size I would be unless you were to see me in real life, a complete waste of time. i'm still 100lbs more than my doctor or my husband would like grrr 

My friends completly forget that I'm short untill they are actually stood next to me, they say my personallity is large enough to compensate 

women like to be treated like goddesses not statues, men forget that while they are going on and on about what they like about a fat women that they are actually alienating her even more.

It is always about what the man finds attractive, what about what she finds attractive.

she might be fat but what makes you think that you are worthy enough for her attention.

It would be nice if that was taken into consideration, to the men who ask these questions; that maybe you don't float her boat.

I know that all men are not like this (yippee ), but there are too many who are


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 28, 2006)

Once or twice a month I weigh myself on a freight scale at work. I love to watch those numbers spin around like a slot machine! But it's a letdown after they stop spinning and I don't win a jackpot. It should at least toss out a chocolate bar prize once in a while.


----------



## The Weatherman (Feb 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> no vilification from me...the whole reason behind the post was a guy being persistent that if I was to date him..I had to stay or gain to a specific weight. So, that got me thinking as to what other fa's feel about the subject of their adoration's weight.
> 
> You're post was very well written!



Thank you! And that guy seems pretty shady to me...


----------



## Arkveveen (Mar 1, 2006)

That number is kind of just a ''turn on'' for me. :doh: 
But, as I said alot before, I like 180-500 pound sizes for beauty, lushness, and wonder. A heavy personality matters alot too. If you know what I mean!


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm fairly new to this site and coming to terms with my own preferences, but I wonder if some women are misinterpreting some of the things they hear out of men.

If anyone read a thread I replied on yesterday, I mentioned weight several times when talking about how my attractions have evolved with time. I will admit knowing that I do get a turn on knowing that a girl I'm with outweighs me, but its hardly my primary sexual interest in a woman, or any reason to date a girl in particular.

If I were to ask a woman her weight who I didn't know well (which I probably wouldn't) it would be primarily just to get a better idea of what she looks like. Yes two 300 pound women certainly can and do look different, but people of a certain weight do tend to be more similiar looking than two women of vastly different weights.


----------



## tjw1971 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all. I've been a bit of a lurker here for a while, but finally made a user account and everything. This topic was of particular interest to me because yes, weight as a number *does* interest me quite a bit with regard to relationships/dating.

As I've matured, I've learned that attempts to encourage a woman to change her weight are just not sensible. One's body is the most personal possession they have - and you wouldn't go around trying to force someone you loved to like a particular style of car, furniture, or different favorite color, right? So surely, it's even less of a good idea to try to get them to change their size.

But that being said, I do find it a turn-on/sexy when a gal weighs considerably more than it looks like she does. And by the same token, I love it when I meet a woman who is actually "happy" enough with her size to enjoy it, vs. just "tolerate" it.

I guess the real key is, it has to be the woman who is fine with showing me her weight. Realizing it's rude to ask a woman as a general rule, I avoid doing so. (I have no idea what my current girlfriend weighs, for example. I'd love to know, because she's quite muscular as well as carrying an extra layer of "chub" on top of it. She's doing a lot of work on an old 3-story home, and she has no problem carrying 150lb. sacks of plaster, mortar, etc. up all 3 flights and even up to her roof. Every time she does, these gorgeous muscles bulge out of her calves and her wooden stairs creak and groan with every step.) Knowing her feminist leanings, I think she's really happy that I find her strong legs stimulating, yet she wouldn't quite get the tie-in to the body weight.

I've also dated a gal who was a little more like "BigTallSue", in that she loved weighing herself. She never quite got too heavy for our regular old bathroom scale, but she was also really short (5'0" or so). She had a large, husky frame with a big butt and big tummy - and *loved* to eat. It was a pretty regular occurance that we'd hit the all-you-can-eat buffets and she'd put away an amazing amount of food and drink, and she usually pointed it out to me. If we were together in the bathroom, it was almost guaranteed she'd weigh herself in front of me, even asking me to read her weight for her to be sure it was exactly right - and occasionally teased about her goal of "finding its upper limits". That was absolutely *hot* to me. But again -- if she didn't find the numbers a *good* thing, then it would be pretty tough for me to enjoy them myself.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 7, 2006)

tjw1971 said:


> I do find it a turn-on/sexy when a gal weighs considerably more than it looks like she does. And by the same token, I love it when I meet a woman who is actually "happy" enough with her size to enjoy it, vs. just "tolerate" it.



Well, that's me to a t..lol. Also, I have no problems with guys who like to know a gals weight..my whole issue has been with guys being so dead set on women being a certain weight!

I love being fat..the number is there..always will be


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Mar 13, 2006)

The numbers mean nothing to me, but what they describe does make a difference. I dont remember the last time I dated a thin , or even moderately thin woman - that should give an indication of the (at least physical/sexual )impact she had on me. Although personality and inner being still takes the front seat, I personally just cant get turned on by a woman much smaller than size 24 or so. I do find certain "traits or "characteristics" , (not to sound too clinical) push my buttons. And these things seem to turn up the heat the larger they are. Though the plushest woman I've ever been with was only about 340 pounds, I still fanticise(sp?) and yearn for someone of _at least _450 or more.These physical characteristics just get bigger and more appealing as the numbers grow. Very big tummy aprons, beautiful big round asses, and luscious big legs just dont happen until a certain number range on the scale is achieved.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 17, 2006)

chubbychaser48 said:


> Very big tummy aprons, beautiful big round asses, and luscious big legs just dont happen until a certain number range on the scale is achieved.



but the number is worthless by itself. You have to look at a woman's height, muscle mass and body type before the number means anything.

The lovely Vix is a perfect example


Vix said:


> I'm about 220lbs which doesn't sound too much, but I am also only 4"10. So I actually look more like 350lbs.



The number on the scale means nothing by itself means nothing, no matter what anyone thinks it means.

Now, I do like to know my woman's weight. I remember that # and get turned on when she's on top because there's X lbs of woman crushing me. That is a turn on... for me at least.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 17, 2006)

I have no idea what I weigh, so I guess I have to say literally that the number on the scale means nothing to me. I haven't been weighed in years and years and years.


----------



## Vince (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey, Ark, you used to say 180-400? Where did the extra 100 come from? You know, numbers are important. Suppose you had a choice of dating one of two large identical twins. One weighed 250 pounds and the other weighed 400 pounds. Which one would you fancy? Suppose one weighed 375 pounds and the other weighed 425 pounds? For some strange reason admirers like bigger numbers. Don't get me started on thigh circumferences! Until you actually see 40 plus inch thighs.....well, I will leave it there.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> For some strange reason admirers like bigger numbers.



Clearly this is not true of all FAs. There are plenty who like smaller fat women.


----------



## Arkveveen (Mar 17, 2006)

Ya know, i really just don't care, as long as they are all around fat... it would be a tough choice.
If I would choose between two wonderful BBW's that I would truly prefer... I would choose one with the best personality!


----------



## Vince (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, Arkie, you are just trying to win some points with the big gals here. The truth is it is all a fantasy. When you have some experience you will start fancying the bigger gals. Nothing wrong with the smaller ones. But any guy who can state he fancies gals weighing anywhere from 180 to 500 pounds hasn't thought this through. What you are saying is that beggars can't be choosers. When it comes to love then size hardly matters, and I agree. However, you insist you love them fat. So how are you going to be happy with a 180 pound girlfriend? You would be always wondering what it would be like to be with a really fat woman.


----------



## Vince (Mar 17, 2006)

To respond to Moonvine. I can't answer for other admirers but the preference is a broad one and so you are quite right. However, you would always wonder if those guys will fancy other larger women. Some guys are very careful not to trespass and make women feel inadequate. What I have found is the admirer preference can evolve. Anecdotal reports from BBW events and especially dances indicate that the larger gals get the most attention.

Suppose a guy has a thing about big boobs. Would you doubt that he would fancy a gal with even larger boobs than the woman he is with, all things being equal? What he does about it is quite another thing but he would sure look!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 18, 2006)

I think what we are talk about a guys fantasy. Yes, there are guys who will go for the larger women at first, but alot of them in the end, will go with the one will the best personality, even if she is not the largest. 

No if they stay faithful, to the one they are dating or married to is other topic.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 18, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I have no idea what I weigh, so I guess I have to say literally that the number on the scale means nothing to me. I haven't been weighed in years and years and years.




This was the way it was for me, too, for many years. I'm not sure for me it was a good thing, though, because I was way out of touch with what size my body actually was. (I know that probably sounds weird but given my history of physical and sexual abuse, being in touch with my body has been, well, problematic).

It's been a weird thing weighing myself now, and I have really mixed feelings about being so tied to a scale. I've found is that that as I got closer to 200 (which is a weird psychological place for me for a lot of reasons) the more I wanted to eat, and the more anxious I got. It was like I was afraid to get under 200, even while really wanting it, too, at least on some level. So I started eating more, and now I'm just a smidge under 200, consistently, and... I don't feel any different other than seeing that "1" there is very weird and a little scary. But my clothes don't fit differently. I don't look different. I'm just freaking a little about a dumb number on a scale.

The lesson in this? It's just a number, and many of us get way too invested in it.


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 18, 2006)

Vince said:


> Well, Arkie, you are just trying to win some points with the big gals here. The truth is it is all a fantasy. When you have some experience you will start fancying the bigger gals. Nothing wrong with the smaller ones. But any guy who can state he fancies gals weighing anywhere from 180 to 500 pounds hasn't thought this through. What you are saying is that beggars can't be choosers. When it comes to love then size hardly matters, and I agree. However, you insist you love them fat. So how are you going to be happy with a 180 pound girlfriend? You would be always wondering what it would be like to be with a really fat woman.



Vince, I must disagree. Not all FAs go for the fattest women they can find, even in their fantasies. If that was true, you would be imagining miles and miles of fat. Personally, I find many SSBBWs attractive. But I also find that smaller BBWs can be QUITE attractive, especially when they retain a more feminine form, and have many smaller rolls... that can be very seductive for me. But it's true, when it comes down to it, personality matters most. If I completely fall head-over-heels in love with a girl, it's not gonna be because she weighs 180 pounds or 500 pounds... but I may greatly appreciate the sexiness that comes along with her fat body at that weight.


----------

